# gentoo-sources downgrade?

## uhai

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eben ein emerge -auDNtv world laufen lassen und dabei sind meine gentoo-sources-3.18.16 durch gentoo-sources-3.14.48 ersetzt worden....

Wieso bekomme ich jetzt eine niedrigere Version? Die 3.18.16 ist auch noch verfügbar.

```
 eix gentoo-sources

[U?] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

     Available versions:  

     (3.4.107) ~3.4.107^bs

     (3.4.9999) **3.4.9999^bs

     (3.10.82) 3.10.82^bs

     (3.10.87) ~3.10.87^bs

     (3.12.44) 3.12.44^bs

     (3.12.9999) **3.12.9999^bs

     (3.14.48) 3.14.48^bs

     (3.14.51) ~3.14.51^bs

     (3.18.16) 3.18.16^bs

     (3.18.20) ~3.18.20^bs

     (3.18.21) ~3.18.21^bs

     (4.0.4) ~4.0.4^bs

     (4.0.5) [m]4.0.5^bs

     (4.0.9) ~4.0.9^bs

     (4.1.6) ~4.1.6^bs

     (4.2.0) ~4.2.0^bs

     (4.2.0-r1) ~4.2.0-r1^bs

       {build deblob experimental kdbus symlink}

     Installed versions:  3.10.17(3.10.17)^bs(22:22:50 03.11.2013)(-build -deblob -experimental -symlink) 3.14.48(3.14.48)^bs(21:09:08 30.09.2015)(-build -deblob -experimental -symlink)

     Homepage:            https://dev.gentoo.org/~mpagano/genpatches

     Description:         Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 4.2 kernel tree

(21:12:#)── uname -a

Linux tux 3.18.16-gentooy #1 SMP Tue Sep 29 21:48:53 CEST 2015 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 945 Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

uhai

----------

## Dorsai!

Wann hast du das letzte mal deinen portage tree synchronisiert? Also mit "eix-sync" oder "emerge --sync" etc.?

Weil ich habe komplett andere Kernel versionen verfügbar mit einem aktuellen portage tree.

```
sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

     Available versions:  

     (3.4.107) (~)3.4.107^bs

     (3.4.108) (~)3.4.108^bs

     (3.4.109) (~)3.4.109^bs

     (3.4.9999) **3.4.9999^bs

     (3.10.82) 3.10.82^bs

     (3.10.87) (~)3.10.87^bs

     (3.10.88) (~)3.10.88^bs

     (3.10.89) (~)3.10.89^bs

     (3.12.44) 3.12.44^bs

     (3.12.47) (~)3.12.47^bs

     (3.12.48) (~)3.12.48^bs

     (3.12.9999) **3.12.9999^bs

     (3.14.48) 3.14.48^bs

     (3.14.51) (~)3.14.51^bs

     (3.14.52) (~)3.14.52^bs

     (3.14.53) (~)3.14.53^bs

     (3.18.21) (~)3.18.21^bs

     (4.0.4) (~)4.0.4^bs

     (4.0.5) 4.0.5^bs

     (4.0.9) (~)4.0.9^bs

     (4.1.6) (~)4.1.6^bs

     (4.1.7) (~)4.1.7^bs

     (4.1.8) (~)4.1.8^bs

     (4.1.9) (~)4.1.9^bs

     (4.2.0) (~)4.2.0^bs

     (4.2.0-r1) (~)4.2.0-r1^bs

     (4.2.1) (~)4.2.1^bs

     (4.2.2) (~)4.2.2^
```

----------

## firefly

und gentoo macht hier kein downgrade deines kernels.

Die bisher installierten sourcen werden dabei auch nicht gelöscht.

Das einzige was portage hier gemacht hat ist eine ältere version der kernel sourcen zu installieren mehr nicht.

Das Ändert erstmal nichst an deinem System.

----------

## uhai

@Dorsall:

Ich habe meinen tree jetzt täglich aktualisiert mit emaint sync -A. Hast Du einen amd64?

@firefly:

Meinen installierten sourcen sind aber weg in /usr/src/... . Klar, der kernel an sich ist auf /boot/ noch da..... Bemerkt ahbe ich das erst, als bei einem Update portage sich über die fehlenden sourcen beschwert hat. Normalerweise hätte ich erwartet. dass die neuen sourcen "auftauchen" und die vorhanden aber bleiben.

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Die 3.18.16 ist auch noch verfügbar.

  Hm nein, die gibt es nicht mehr im offiziellen Tree.

(~)3.18.21 gibt es noch.

Schau mal via 

```
cat /usr/portage/metadata/timestamp
```

 von wann dein Tree wirklich ist, und zudem welche Versionen in

/usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/

vorhanden sind.

Wurde eventuell nur ein eix-update vergessen?

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Ich habe meinen tree jetzt täglich aktualisiert mit emaint sync -A.

 

Na, wenn du eix nutzt würde ich schlicht und einfach eix-sync nutzen, damit gibt es dann auch ein schönes übersichtliches eix-diff (in dem das wegfallen der 3.18.16er Version hätte schon bemerkt werden können), und zudem wird auch gleich eix-update mit erledigt :)

----------

## uhai

@Josef.95:

```
cat /usr/portage/metadata/timestamp                                        ──(Do,Okt01)─┘

Thu Oct  1 17:41:16 UTC 2015

```

also aktuell...

Ich dachte, emaint wäre der Nachfolger von eix-sync. Das habe ich früher benutzt....

```
ls /usr/portage/sys-kernel/gentoo-sources/                                 ──(Do,Okt01)─┘

ChangeLog                        gentoo-sources-3.14.48.ebuild   gentoo-sources-4.0.5.ebuild

Manifest                         gentoo-sources-3.14.51.ebuild   gentoo-sources-4.0.9.ebuild

gentoo-sources-3.10.82.ebuild    gentoo-sources-3.14.52.ebuild   gentoo-sources-4.1.6.ebuild

gentoo-sources-3.10.87.ebuild    gentoo-sources-3.14.53.ebuild   gentoo-sources-4.1.7.ebuild

gentoo-sources-3.10.88.ebuild    gentoo-sources-3.14.54.ebuild   gentoo-sources-4.1.8.ebuild

gentoo-sources-3.10.89.ebuild    gentoo-sources-3.18.21.ebuild   gentoo-sources-4.1.9.ebuild

gentoo-sources-3.10.90.ebuild    gentoo-sources-3.4.107.ebuild   gentoo-sources-4.2.0-r1.ebuild

gentoo-sources-3.12.44.ebuild    gentoo-sources-3.4.108.ebuild   gentoo-sources-4.2.0.ebuild

gentoo-sources-3.12.47.ebuild    gentoo-sources-3.4.109.ebuild   gentoo-sources-4.2.1.ebuild

gentoo-sources-3.12.48.ebuild    gentoo-sources-3.4.9999.ebuild  gentoo-sources-4.2.2.ebuild

gentoo-sources-3.12.9999.ebuild  gentoo-sources-4.0.4.ebuild     metadata.xml

```

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Ich dachte, emaint wäre der Nachfolger von eix-sync.

 

Hm nein, emaint ist ein Tool aus sys-apps/portage, das hat nichts mit eix zu tun.

Und selbst wenn man kein eix nutzt (was nahezu unvorstellbar ist ;)) sollte man i.d.R. ganz normal "emerge --sync" nutzen.

emaint nutzt man eigentlich dann wenn man abweichend von "emerge --sync" was erledigen möchte, wie zb nur ein bestimmtes Repo synchronisieren, oder ein Repo synchronisieren das in der /etc/portage/repos.conf/* auf "auto-sync = No" gesetzt ist usw. Ist eher für spezielle Zwecke, die man nicht mit einem "emerge --sync" erledigen lassen möchte.

User die kein eix nutzen können ganz normal weiterhin "emerge --sync" verwenden,

und User die eix nutzen, können dies auch einfach mit eix-sync mit erledigen lassen :)

Sprich: Ich wüsste nicht warum man eix-sync nicht mehr nutzen sollte.

----------

## py-ro

@Josef.95 eigentlich wird emerge --sync als deprecated bezeichnet und emaint sync als der neue richtige Weg angegeben, wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste in welcher News das war...

----------

## Josef.95

@py-ro,

hmm ja, kann man nutzen wenn man es denn braucht.

 *man emerge wrote:*   

>        --sync Updates repositories, for which  auto-sync,  sync-type  and  sync-uri  attributes  are  set  in  repos.conf.  See  portage(5)  for  more  information.   The
> 
>               PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE variable configures warnings that are shown when emerge --sync has not been executed recently.
> 
>               WARNING: The emerge --sync action will revert local changes (e.g. modifications or additions of files) inside repositories synchronized using rsync.
> ...

 

Aber für den "normalen alltäglichen" --sync sollte "emerge --sync" nach wie vor gut nutzbar sein.

Ich wüsste nichts was dagegen spricht.

Aber wie dem auch sei, wenn man eix nutzt sollte man nach Änderungen in einem Repo eix-update ausführen :)

----------

## uhai

emaint sync macht nach eix-sync nichts mehr, da tree aktuell ist.  Umgekehrt - erst emaint sync, dann eix-sync - passiert aber noch etwas...

Also künftig doch eher eix-sync....

Bleibt die fRage, warum meine sourcen einfach "verschwunden" sind? Das hatte ich noch nie...

uhai

----------

## Josef.95

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Bleibt die fRage, warum meine sourcen einfach "verschwunden" sind? Das hatte ich noch nie...

 

Hehe, die verschwinden normal auch nicht einfach so. --depclean wird die nur deinstallieren wenn eine andere noch/oder schon installierte Version die Abhängigkeiten erfüllt, oder sofern es keine Abhängigkeit gibt, deine Version nicht in world mit aufgenommen war.

Vorschlag:

Schau zb via 

```
qlop -lu gentoo-sources
```

 wann welche Version installiert und deinstalliert wurde. Anhand der Zeiten könnte man dann eventuell im /var/log/emerge.log recherchieren bei welcher Aktion deine vermisste Version deinstalliert wurde.

----------

## gendjaral

Sorry wenn ich nun älteren Kakao aufwärme...

Zum Topic:

Wie Josef.95 richtig angemerkt hat gehört der "eix cache" nach einem sync auch abgeglichen.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Eix#Managing_the_cache

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das bei uhai ein Kernel >=4.0 maskiert wurde. Da der stable Kernel 3.18.16 aus dem repos. flog und alle weiteren 3.18er bisher nicht über testing hinaus kamen wurde entsprechend der nächst mögliche stable Kernel, hier 3.14.48 ausgewählt.

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Und selbst wenn man kein eix nutzt (was nahezu unvorstellbar ist ) sollte man i.d.R. ganz normal "emerge --sync" nutzen. ...

 

Rein Interesse halber bzgl. "eix":

Wieso? Tatsächlich arbeite ich überhaupt nicht mit eix und bin sehr glücklich. Was verpasse oder übersehe ich?

@py-ro

Dein Posting und die Aussage das "emerge --sync" deprecated sei machte mich neugierig. Gibt es quellen hierzu? Ich fand leider nichts. Ich tendiere nämlich zu Josef.95 Aussage, wonach "emaint sync -a" mehr der Vollständigkeit halber existiert. Hauptsächlich sehe ich "emaint" als Sync-Alternative für spez. Fälle: "emaint sync -r blubb"

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Project:Portage/Sync

Bitte um Korrektur wenn ich falsch liege.

----------

